

All web designers should know about this principle - sup7rstar
http://sysico.org

======
mr_eel
Well, that’s all very content free.

"A website should resemble symmetry…"

Perhaps this is supposed to be "websites should have symmetry"? Regardless, I
don’t agree. Symmetry is naturally attractive to people, but has nothing to do
with usability. In fact, I’d argue that symmetry in a design inhibits a user’s
ability to differentiate between different content or functionality.

~~~
SwellJoe
And, of course, the Muller Formula (or, at least the specific article about it
that made the rounds a few days ago) was already somewhat debunked here at HN
a few days ago.

